# API Stand



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 13, 2004)

Does anyone know where you can but replacement chains (that go around the tree to hold stand) for the API stands? The chain looks like oversized bicycle chain. Mine is rusted pretty bad and not sure if this effects the strength of the chain but I'm thinking it needs replacing.
David


----------



## leo (Dec 13, 2004)

*Not sure but I would try this contact info*

API Outdoors Customer Service
Attention: Cammie Arnold
602 Kimbrough Drive
Tallulah, LA 71282
Phone: 1-800-228-4846 ext. 110 


leo


----------



## Scouter (Dec 13, 2004)

Southpaw, my first question would be, "Why are you wanting to replace your chains?"  If the answer is because the plastic is coming off I have a much cheaper solution.   The following is a link if you want to go to it or continue reading for what the link say.  I replaced my plastic cover 2 years ago and the replace tubing is still in like-new condition.  

http://www.bowsite.org/bowsite/tf/bgforums/thread.cfm?threadid=283332&messages=25&forum=2
http://www.guncustomizing.com/API-Treestand.htm
API Treestand Owners 
Howdy Folks, 
since API has went under ? many of you are wondering about the chains and shrink wrap for future use of your stands 
well here is a bit of info that will help many whom own the API treestands 
the chain is actually made for a combine and can easily be purchased at most any tractor supply 
i bought a 100 foot roll of the chain for less than $100 
myself and 3 friends wanted longer chains to use on occasion when climbing larger tree's 
by using a longer chain you can climb larger diameter tree's that normally you would have to pass up and some of the best stand locations required you to be able to climb them 
as to the shrink wrap that comes originally on the API stands ? 
the factory stuff was pretty much useless since it would wear to a frazzle with only a few climbings of rough/hardwood tree's 
there IS a much better solution to covering the chains that will last for many years of hard use and it's easily done 
best of all it is cheaper than buying the shrink wrap which only wears out ! 
Here's what you do to fix the chains by covering them : 
go to your local hardware store and buy 12 feet of clear vinyl tubing as the chains used are only 5 ft. 6 inches long 
the size you need is .625 I.D.(5/8 ths) by .750 O.D.(3/4 ths) 
use 6 feet for each chain of your stand , one for the climber section and one for the seat section 
next take the chains out of your stand and lay them to the side for the moment 
you will then remove the plastic bushings in the ends of the stand where the chain goes in the tubing, this plastic bushing is NOT used any longer which you can throw away 
next take a small hand file and debur the inside edges of the aluminum tubing , by doing so you are only removing very small amounts of metal from the inner square edges to smooth them up a bit 
this prolongs the use of the tubing on the chains when done correctly 
next get the chains that you previously laid to the side and then remove the factory heat shrink from them 
it is advisable to save each end section(ends with holes) of the shrink wrap from the chain which makes it easier to know where to place the holes needed in the tubing your fixing to place on the chain 
this is easily done by just cutting a slit along the length of the wrap and then simply peeling it off to save the hole positions 
next step is a bit tricky but well worth the time 
place a large pan of water on the kitchen stove and heat it to a boiling state 
note: (do the following step after removing the water from the stove using no heat) 
the pan needs to be large enough to take one of the 6 foot sections of the clear vinyl tubing and make a coil of it and still be able to submerge it into the hot water to let it heat up by soaking it for a few minutes 
by doing this you are making the vinyl tubing soft and flexible which helps when getting it over the chain as it is a tight fit 
next while the vinyl tubing is heating up in the hot water , you will need a small section of wire to be used for pulling the chain through the tubing, it only needs to be a foot or so longer than your tubing 
i used a single strand of 12-2 copper wire which is easily available 
next take one end of this wire and tie it off to something that will not move 
now take the clear vinyl tubing from the hot water and feed the other end of the wire through it until it comes out the other end and then tie that wire end to one end of the chain 
with the section of tubing over the wire which it tied off to something stable all you have to do is pull on the clear tubing to get it to slide over the chain covering it , the more chain you get covered with the tubing the harder it is to pull so this is why it is a big benefit to heat the tubing prior to doing this 
once you have the tubing completely covering the chain you simply untie the wire from the end of the chain you had it tied to and your almost 
done 
do the other section of the chain the same way to get the vinyl tubing over it as well 
now that you have the chains covered with the tubing let them cool off as they will become stiffer and shrink a bit(back to the original stiffness of the tubing prior to heating) 
now the next step is to drill holes in the vinyl tubing between the proper links to allow the pins to go through 
this is where the old sections of shrink wrap come in handy, you can align the old wrap with the ends of the chain as it is easily seen through the clear tubing as to how it was covering the links of the chain previously 
after aligning up the old wrap with the chain ends simply mark the locations for the holes to be drilled in the vinyl tubing 
note: be sure to drill the holes to where the load will be held against a cross pin in the chain links 
using a 7/16ths(.437) drill bit , drill the holes in the tubing and 
after drilling these holes trim off the excess tubing you have that extends beyond the length of the chain 
then place the chains into the stand making sure the pins go in correctly through the holes you just drilled(you may have to do a small amount of deburing on the tubing where the drill left vinyl shavings) 
below is a picture as sometimes a pic is worth a thousand words.....hehe 


Be Safe and Careful and good luck Hunting.


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 17, 2005)

*I did it but.....Bumped to the top for everyone*



			
				Scouter said:
			
		

> 1.....Southpaw, my first question would be, "Why are you wanting to replace your chains?"  If the answer is because the plastic is coming off I have a much cheaper solution.   The following is a link if you want to go to it or continue reading for what the link say.  I replaced my plastic cover 2 years ago and the replace tubing is still in like-new condition.
> 
> http://www.bowsite.org/bowsite/tf/bgforums/thread.cfm?threadid=283332&messages=25&forum=2
> http://www.guncustomizing.com/API-Treestand.htm
> ...



1....because it's a ton of work,I'm sweating like a pig....the shrink wrap is easier

...2...I broke the wire pulling...I ended up doubling over parachute cordtwice..it was stretchy but didn't break.......I used a good bit of dishwashing soap to lube up the chain and tubing with,it was still work..  

....3...when pulling,do not pull from the end covering the chain,but rather start at the end that is on the roap..Get a handful and pull it onto the covered section creating a wrinkle.Work the wrinkle out toward the uncovered end...each wrinkle should cover 1 1/2 links before starting again...yes it takes awhile....if it proves to difficult,heat it all again,chain tubing and all


Use the directions on the link..I used 1/2 inside dia.instead of 5/8ths.......I couldn't find the reccomended 5/8 by 3/4,so that may be why it was so difficult  

I am pleased with the results,it will have to last sometime for it to have been worthwhile however..It was a 2 hour project...Donnie


----------



## billy67 (Aug 19, 2005)

Check with bass pro. They have replacement chains for API climbing stands from 29.99 - 39.99. I seen it on their website under stand accessories.


----------



## Kreed5821 (Aug 19, 2005)

Here is the link to them on Basspro:  www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=65186&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## ramblinrack (Aug 19, 2005)

leo said:
			
		

> API Outdoors Customer Service
> Attention: Cammie Arnold
> 602 Kimbrough Drive
> Tallulah, LA 71282
> ...



leo is correct, as always! i replaced mine through api and got EXCELLENT customer service. i waited too long to replace mine and one rainy evening when i started to descend, they would virtually collapse against the tree...i almost NEVER got down. i called api and told them i needed them fast, since it was the last week of huntin' season. she said it normally took several days to process the order and ship them out, but...she made an exception in my case and she personally went to the wh and packaged and mailed them to me immediately. i appreciate good service....very rare nowadays.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 19, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> leo is correct, as always! i replaced mine through api and got EXCELLENT customer service. i waited too long to replace mine and one rainy evening when i started to descend, they would virtually collapse against the tree...i almost NEVER got down. i called api and told them i needed them fast, since it was the last week of huntin' season. she said it normally took several days to process the order and ship them out, but...she made an exception in my case and she personally went to the wh and packaged and mailed them to me immediately. i appreciate good service....very rare nowadays.


 
Was the plastic coating completely off the chains? My chains still have a little bit of coating on them but if it comes completely are they still safe to use? I assumed the coating was to keep the chains quiet and didn't have a effect on the gripping of the tree.


----------



## ramblinrack (Aug 19, 2005)

SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> Was the plastic coating completely off the chains? My chains still have a little bit of coating on them but if it comes completely are they still safe to use? I assumed the coating was to keep the chains quiet and didn't have a effect on the gripping of the tree.




i think the coating is also effective to keep the chain's in an arch, so when you climb...or descend....it keeps them away from the tree. the coating on mine was purdy rough, gone in spots, after several years of use. once they go....THEY GO!!! i would think they're still safe, however...its very difficult to climb when they're somewhat limp and you can't keep them from the tree. i'd replace them before huntin' season...whichever way you choose. good luck!


----------



## bobcat (Aug 19, 2005)

I replaced mine last year after 5 years of regular use . I bought mine from a local sporting goods store . They ordered it and i didnt have to hassel with all the automated junk on the phone lines . The fellow that ordered them is going to be at our club gettin food plots ready ,  if you would like for me to get the information from him shoot me a pm and i will find out tommorow . Best i can remember they were around 40 bucks not too bad to keep a 280 dollar stand safe and easy to use .


----------



## gordylew (Aug 21, 2005)

Just so happens I called last wednesday to order some shrink wrap for my API , I replace mine every year,  The rep called back while I was gone and left a message stating that API no longer carries the shrink wrap . She said they have something new instead and I would have to call her back on Monday to see what I will have to do to my stand back in order. I,ll keep yall posted.  The old API had very good customer service. hopefully I,ll not have to spend an arm and a leg to get it back in working order.


----------

